# Peter Sterry on the Spirit leading civil rulers into all truth



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 30, 2019)

... My _hearty Prayer_ is, _that,_ as you sit debating in Parliament, the appearances of the Holy Ghost may be among you; as he was with the Apostles, sitting over them in the form of fiery tongues: _that_ when you fight in the field, the Holy Ghost may be as a two-edged sword going forth from the mouth of the Lord Jesus into your enemy’s hearts: _that_ you may never see upon the walls of your house, that hand-writing which made _Belshazzer_ tremble; _Your kingdom is divided;_ but in stead of this, that uniting and building Principle; _Not by might, nor by power, but by my Spirit, saith the Lord._ ...

For more, see Peter Sterry on the Spirit leading civil rulers into all truth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------

